# New Chaos plastics anyone?



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here you go folks. Someone on Warseer was brave enough to post them and I am certainly willing to spread the wealth lol

Chaos Marines Extras









Chaos Marines









Chaos Lord with jumppack









Chaos Plastic Terminator Lord









Chaos Terminators









Huron Blackheart









Khorne Lord









Possessed


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

God that's beautiful. Kudos to your leak Wraith!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

In the words of I can't remember who 'Oh god I think I just creamed myself'

Those extras and the Terminator Lord are frankly awsome with the rest looking good as well, maybe now is a good time to start a Night Lords army despite the new rules. The mini's could make it worth it.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

*kisses wraithlords feet*

they are very nice.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I want that damned Terminator Lord cloak.

Also, people ought to be hapy with the actually good possessed.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep, all those plastics look cool.
Ths CSM look much the same with a couple of new heads on the sprue.
Looks like the Heavyflamer is an option for Terminators again too.
Best start saving


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice, i like. I like a lot!

I like the fact that Blackheart has his old Iron Halo stuck on the back of his axe,lol

Nice


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I am really digging the accessory sprue for the Marines and the Possessed sprue in a big way. Term Lord is also tops for me. And that Khorne lord...... oh yeah, I will have all of those.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Drool....


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

OK they are pretty ace right there. Looks like i'll be playing the 'where has all my money disappeared to' game this september


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

This rocks! Actual GOOD posessed Marines! With wings! 
Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne!


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I have to admit, the new plastics look great. I'd be tempted to start a Chaos Marine army if I wasn't so dead set about avoiding MEQ armies this time around! :wink:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone have tp? i think i just made a mess


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Wait a minute. New Chaos plastics of fantastic quality coming out at the same time as my huge tax return? Coincidence? I THINK NOT!


----------



## DarastrixLeigon (Apr 12, 2007)

so...cool...words...cant...explain..joy


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

omfg teh uber p3wnage to teh zomg deh cheeage...

...and uh yeh.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh...ma...gawd *squeels like a little school girl*...now that we have shared that...special...moment, holy friggen shit this stuff looks awsome, wow the possesed look great! a much needed face lift, maybe people will actually use them again!...well the actually possesed models, the new chaos space marine sprew looks pretty badass too, any word on a regular lord though?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

All looks awesome, but am i the only one who thinks the Chaos Lord with jumppack feet looks a bit odd.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I know what your saying, to me it doesn' really look powerful enough, personally I'd still buy him but I'd use him as a Raptor Champion, seeing as you will hopefully now be able to use more than one squad of them.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah that works, looks like i'm now doing new eldar, tau and chaos armies, best ring the bank manager :roll: .


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am fully planning on using the Khorne Lord model for my Berzerker champ. All the way man.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

It all looks great!!!!!!! Just a shame I cant do alpha legion anymore.....


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah do not be upset Mr Hill. You'll get your LAtD troops back next april/june when the (supposed) Codexaemons comes out with all the rules for traitor guard etc!


MarzM :mrgreen: 

P.S. Welcome to H.O.L. mate.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Really  I hope so and thanks I managed to get on the site at long last!


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

I really like these, especially the Termie Lord (which I'll surely be getting) and the Posessed who seem to have gone from worthless to priceless. 
Heck I like all of them and for the first time in my gaming career I'm tempted to start a 40K army. (Not a good thing for my wallet.  ) 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Hey guys, just found this one after searching a bit. I'm really looking forward tho these which is a first time experience considering it's 40K. 
It's even worth a double post.
Painted Termie Lord:









Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

WoW :shock: thats pretty damn nice, paint job and model


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

He looks rather too much like Abbadon to me. I think it's the skull poles.

Edit: It's a very nice miniature, don't get me wrong, but I look at it and see an Abaddon variant.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The pose, his right leg and fact he's go a bare head will also go someway towards it, but still it is a very nice mini. Where's the mop I've been drooling again.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

*gives wolfie odd look*

that was well worth a double post. is that the new termie lord?


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> *gives wolfie odd look*
> 
> that was well worth a double post. is that the new termie lord?


Why the odd look? :? 
And yes, that is the new termie lord.  The only thing I don't like about him is the fact that they've painted him in Nurgle colours, while there is in fact no sign whatsoever of any didease or bloated body part.  Meh, gonna have to sculpt it myself then.  (as if...)

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm reckoning on def picking up the mega army box on release...


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

When will they be released?

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

september i do believe


----------

